# New work out plan



## Crosta (Jan 28, 2006)

does anyone have a detailed routine of what they work out each day ( how many reps, sets etc.)  I was over working my body by working out around 5-6 days a week and doing a little too much each day.  Any info you guys have would be great.


----------



## fuzion (Jan 29, 2006)

Here is what I do..

Monday - abs
tuesday - chest and triceps and neck
wed - abs
thurs - back and biceps
friday - abs
sat - off
sunday - legs, abs, forearms

It seems to be working pretty well.  I am making some pretty good gains.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 29, 2006)

Finding the best workout is almost like trying to find out how to gain muscle and lose fat at the same time.  From now on I'm doing what the big guys do.  My bro, who is 6', 265lbs and ripped to hell is doing the tried and true,  chest, tris, back bis, shoulders, legs and abs eod routine.  He doesn't over train each workout but hits each body part 2xew.  I put on decent size hitting each part once every 5 days but I hit a wall so I'm going back to the above.


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 29, 2006)

fuzion said:
			
		

> Here is what I do..
> 
> Monday - abs
> tuesday - chest and triceps and neck
> ...


when do you do shoulders?


----------



## rebhchad (Jan 29, 2006)

mon   chest, biceps
tue    legs, abs
wed   back, traps
thu    shoulders
fri     tris, abs


i also run and jump rope 3 days a week


----------



## fuzion (Jan 29, 2006)

oo i do shoulders thurs.. forgot about that..


----------



## Crosta (Jan 29, 2006)

How many exercises do you guys do for each muscle group a day?


----------

